
Ask HN: Should GitHub use as a political discussion platform? - juliosueiras
the current top trending repo on github is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sikaozhe1997&#x2F;Xin-Yue, which is regarding a sensitive case in China.<p>A portion on the issues is arguing whether should this kind of repo use Github as the discussions platform
======
wfwefwef32
In my opinion, it shouldn't be used that way. But people have few choices. If
a server is within the country, it gets controlled by the government. For
servers outside the country, all blogs and forums are censored. Only those
utility sites are accessible, because otherwise companies can't operate. They
will be a bit more cautious on censoring those sites. That's why they started
DDOS on those sites to force them to remove those contents.

p2p forums/social networks should be a better solution.

------
WhiteOwlLion
What about a decentralized p2p github? Or ZeroNet type of github?

[https://github.com/cjb/GitTorrent](https://github.com/cjb/GitTorrent)

~~~
rapnie
secure scuttlebutt has a github impl. too, i heard (didn't try yet)

